# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Pyörä mökille (200-300 €)

## Waverunner

Moi,

Pitäisi toinen pyörä hommata mökille, ihan sellaiseen leppoisaan amatöörikruisailuun / kunnon ylläpitämiseen lähinnä hiekkatielle. Ei tarvitse kestää mitään maastopyöräilyä.

Pyörä voisi olla käytetty, miksei uusikin mutta hinta mielellään max 300 euroa. Pyörä vois olla riittävän iso, itse olen 188/85.

Olisiko jollain osunut silmään jotain pyörää joka täyttäisi edes osittain yllämainitut kriteerit (siis ihan tavallista peruspyörää olen etsimässä joka kuitenkin saattaisi kestää tuollaisen kevyen liikkumisen).

Kiitos paljon avusta, itse en ole mikään fillari osaaja ja siksi tarvitsisin apuanne, kiitokset!

----------


## Leewi

https://www.xxl.fi/white-ax-290-ff-2...170634_1_style
Riittääkö koko?

----------


## Ulkoilija

Vahva suositus Leewin vinkkaamalle pyörälle. Pähkäilin itse muutama kk sitten asiaa ja päädyin kyseiseen Whiten halpikseen. Olen itse 187/92 ja koko tuntui alkuun jopa hieman suurelta, nyt tottunut sekä pyörän että sarvikon kokoon. Tarvitsin itselleni pyörän jota ei tarvitse olla koko aikaa säätämässä ja varomassa tukeeko osumaa tai varastetaanko pyörä. Jos jompikumpi edellisistä toteutuisi ei ainakaan paljon harmittaisi.

Pyörässä on suht vähän säädettävää ja komponentit ovat olleet hintaansa nähden positiivinen yllätys. Pyörä ei myöskään kitise ja kolise tai mistään ei löydy mitään turhaa klapia yms. Ymmärrän että foorumilta löytyy enemmistö joilla on kokemusta oikeasti hyvistä pyöristä mutta ainakin itselleni kyseinen White on paras pyörä jonka olen omistanut.

Jos jotain napinaa pyörästä on niin satula lähti vaihtoon ja lokasuojat joutui hommaamaan erikseen. Itselläni on nyt kiinni SKS:n longboard set 45 jota joutui etuhaarukan kiinnityksen osalta hieman säätämään. Toinen juttu on että kun jousto puuttuu niin pienet epätasaisuudet alustassa tuntee melko selkeästi, liekkö sitten alumiinisen rungon takia, tai että paineet on ollut renkaissa suht tapissa? Edellinen teräsrunkoinen pyörä tuntui jotenkin pehmeämmältä ajaa.

Mutta joo, mökkipyöräksi vahva suositus ja miksei muuhunkin käyttöön.

----------


## nure

^^Pointsit jos ei enempää halua käyttää. Menettelee kyllä mökille vaikkei vakavaan harrasteluun. Koko voi kyllä tulla ongelmaksi mutta sovittamalla sekin selviää.

----------


## Puskis

> Olen itse 187/92 ja koko tuntui alkuun jopa hieman suurelta, nyt tottunut sekä pyörän että sarvikon kokoon.



Kuulostaa oudolta, koska itelle melkein kymmenen senttiä lyhempänä M-koko tuntuu hieman pieneltä ja olisin joutunut hommaamaan ainakin pidemmän satulatolpan, vaikka en ole edes pitkäjalkainen.

Tuolla tekemäni topic pyörälle. Tolla hinnalla en usko, että parempaa uutena löytyy. Eli suositus sillä varauksella, että koko riittää.
https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...00%80-hybridi)

----------

